# Transfer placement mens vs. womens



## mcathro (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm running a small shirt business and have had a pretty good first year. It was on these forums where I learned the "three fingers from the collar" method of transfer placement. My question has to do with ladies shirts; does this rule hold true for womens shirts or do people use some other method to decide? Also, if it is a V-Neck that is already lower than a crew neck, how do you decide placement for them? Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I do the same for mens and womens crewnecks. V-necks look weird with anything except a chest logo. There may be rare occasions where you consider a different placement like a ladies scoop neck or other low cut shirt.


----------

